# Utilizar WiFi De Tablet y Adaptarlo A PC



## RGV7000 (Ago 14, 2015)

Hola a Todos, Hoy Les Traigo Un Vídeo Que Nos Mostrará Como Reutilizar el WiFi De Nuestra Tablet Vieja que Ya No Sirva y Adaptarla A Un Computador de Escritorio.
h t t p s://youtu.be/On2lhzltNJ4
PD: Quiten Los Espacios Del Link.


----------



## thenot (Ago 15, 2015)




----------



## RGV7000 (Ago 15, 2015)

Gracias Thenot Por Publicar El Video!


----------



## papirrin (Ago 15, 2015)

hace un par de dias yo intente lo mismo pero me encontre con el problema de que no encontre el driver para windows XP, le quite un wifi Realtek con integrado RTL8187B a la tablet y si me lo reconoce el PC pero no doy con el driver, y el modulo se alimenta con 3v3. me lo detecta como dispositivo 802.11n NIC

ahora estoy probando con el g-sensor ya encontre datasheet pero esta microscopico el integrado,a ver que pasa XD


----------



## RGV7000 (Ago 15, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> hace un par de dias yo intente lo mismo pero me encontre con el problema de que no encontre el driver para windows XP, le quite un wifi Realtek con integrado RTL8187B a la tablet y si me lo reconoce el PC pero no doy con el driver, y el modulo se alimenta con 3v3. me lo detecta como dispositivo 802.11n NIC
> 
> ahora estoy probando con el g-sensor ya encontre datasheet pero esta microscopico el integrado,a ver que pasa XD




Estuve Mirando En Internet Y Encontre Un Driver de XP para El RTL8187B. En Cuanto A La Entrada De 3.3v Esta Tarde Subo Un Vídeo De Como Cambiarle El Voltaje Al Puerto USB de 5.0v A 3.3v.

PD: Quitale Los Espacios Entre Las W.

w w w.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8187B


----------



## papirrin (Ago 15, 2015)

me parece que ese driver ya lo probe y no funciono, pero si quisiera probar el que pones pero me liga a otro sitio quitando los espacios entre las W.

para bajarlo de 5v a 3v3 ahora estoy usando una fuente de 3v3, pero si funciona pienso ponerle un zener y claro su resistencia SMD que ya los tengo, pero como no tengo el driver pues no me sirve de mucho hacer el esfuerzo XD


----------



## RGV7000 (Ago 15, 2015)

Ammm... El Driver No Debe Funcionar Por que Aun Esta En Fase Beta :/ 
Que Lastima Bro...


----------



## papirrin (Ago 15, 2015)

> Que Lastima Bro...



Pues si, es una lastima! quizas despues lo encuentre aunque solo sea por amor a la ciencia porque en realidad cuestan menos los fabricados que lo que cuesta estar haciendo el experimento XD.

Como *moraleja* queda que *no todos los wifi de las tablet son candidatos al reciclaje.*

P.D. ya hice el *MACROCHIP* del G-Sensor, deseenme suerte!


----------



## analogico (Ago 15, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> me parece que ese driver ya lo probe y no funciono, pero si quisiera probar el que pones pero me liga a otro sitio quitando los espacios entre las W.
> 
> para bajarlo de 5v a 3v3 ahora estoy usando una fuente de 3v3, pero si funciona pienso ponerle un zener y claro su resistencia SMD que ya los tengo, pero como no tengo el driver pues no me sirve de mucho hacer el esfuerzo XD



no creo que el zener sea buena idea para esto
usa un lm117   que es el integrado que usan estos aparatos      se encuentran facil 
o 2 diodos 1n4007 en serie


la   tarjeta rtl8187 es de la epoca del windos vista asi que si tienen drivers para xp 
 venia en los notebooks  en formato minipciexpress    usando los pines usb del minipciexpress
 as   si tienen tarjetas   minipci express que  funcionen en modo USB   pueden adaptarlas a usb
de hecho los chinos venden el adaptador





la  bobina es para generar los 5V, por que el puerto minipciexpres  es de 3,3V


--
se me olvidaba
esto


----------



## papirrin (Ago 15, 2015)

Bueno aqui esta un video de como hize la prueba de mi wifi para que quede en el registro XD....






* les comento que para mi no es importante si funciona o no, simplemente se me ocurrio hace unos dias hacer la prueba con una tablet que me regalaron descompuesta (quebrado el display y touch) y estoy sacando lo que creo que me puede servir para jugar al electronico


----------



## analogico (Ago 15, 2015)

pero  busca por el id del hardare en  el internet






ese codigo  deberia esar en el archivo inf del driver en caso de que sea el correcto

o pruebala con linux  *  lsusb dmesg
*

puede ser que  no sea realtek verdadera


----------



## ElectroWero (Ago 27, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> hace un par de dias yo intente lo mismo pero me encontre con el problema de que no encontre el driver para windows XP, le quite un wifi Realtek con integrado RTL8187B a la tablet y si me lo reconoce el PC pero no doy con el driver, y el modulo se alimenta con 3v3. me lo detecta como dispositivo 802.11n NIC
> 
> ahora estoy probando con el g-sensor ya encontre datasheet pero esta microscopico el integrado,a ver que pasa XD
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 133362



Si lo baja de aquí estoy casi seguro que le va a funcionar. 

http://www.wireless-driver.com/es/realtek-rtl8187b-wireless-network-driver-utility/


Saludos y hasta la próxima.


----------



## thenot (Sep 14, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> hace un par de dias yo intente lo mismo pero me encontre con el problema de que no encontre el driver para windows XP, le quite un wifi Realtek con integrado RTL8187B a la tablet y si me lo reconoce el PC pero no doy con el driver, y el modulo se alimenta con 3v3. me lo detecta como dispositivo 802.11n NIC
> 
> ahora estoy probando con el g-sensor ya encontre datasheet pero esta microscopico el integrado,a ver que pasa XD
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 133362



creo tener el mismo integrado en una tarjeta, y pude instalarlo con un pack de drivers, bajate el driver pack solution, hay una version que solo baja un base para luego bajar solo los drivers necesarios, aunque es mejor la version completa de 10 gigas. http://drp.su/es/


----------



## analogico (Oct 2, 2015)

estaba haciendo algo y derrepente se me ocurrio hacer esta adaptacion al revez

como ya saben las tablet solo tienen unico puerto usb   externo no siempre otg y si tiene otg no carga

pero si e wifi esta soldado a un  usb  estandar por que no colocar un conector usb 
o mucho mejor un hub usb  
asi la tablet quedaria con muchos mas puertos para hacer inventos  
mientras podemos conectar el cargador   al  microusb


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 2, 2015)

mmm no entendi

deja de ver caricaturas


----------



## papirrin (Oct 3, 2015)

analogico dijo:


> estaba haciendo algo y derrepente se me ocurrio hacer esta adaptacion al revez
> 
> como ya saben las tablet solo tienen unico puerto usb   externo no siempre otg y si tiene otg no carga
> 
> ...


¿Y ya lo probaste?, me parece buena idea.


----------



## analogico (Oct 3, 2015)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> mmm no entendi deja de ver caricaturas


en la placa madre de la tablet    adaptar la conexion donde va la wifi y usarla como 
puerto usb comun y corriente





papirrin dijo:


> ¿Y ya lo probaste?, me parece buena idea.


no
 por que se me ocurrio solamente


----------



## papirrin (Oct 3, 2015)

Ok voy a ver si tengo alguna por ahi para hacer la prueba... le intentare meter un pic4550, seria genial si funciona...


----------

